# Bubba Gump's Bread Pudding Recipe



## travelplanner70 (Apr 19, 2009)

I recently had dessert at Bubba Gump's and cannot stop thinking about how delicious the bread pudding was.  Does anyone know where I can find the recipe for it?  I have tried to google it, and that is not working.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2009)

I always like looking for these kinds of recipes. If I find something at a restaurant I check to see if there is a copycat recipe out there. Usually I am dissapointed. Though other times I am able to tweek the ingredients enough to get it closer to the real thing or to make it different but better than the original.

A quick search by me didn't turn anything up either.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2009)

You might find what you are looking for at one of these sites.
Top Secret Recipes 
RecipeSource: Your Source for Recipes on the Internet 
Recipezaar: Where the World's Recipes Are 
Recipes: Looking for a recipe? Find it fast on RecipeLand.com 
copykat.com 
restaurant recipes | copycat recipes | clone recipes 
Free Recipes - Recipes - Recipe Trove


----------

